# MySQL Server aufrufen, nach Installation (Debian)



## X-Cheats (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
habe gerade versucht den MySQL Server aufzurufen. 
Leider weiß ich den genauen Link nicht. Weiß den jemand?

PS: Nach diesem Tut installiert: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux...ienste-einrichten-apache-mysql-samba-etc.html


----------



## Navy (20. Juli 2009)

Start des mySQL-Servers über: 
	
	
	



```
/etc/init.d/mysql start
```
Statt "start" sind "restart", "reload", "force-reload", "stop" und "status" möglich (wie bei fast alles init-Skripten).

Solltest Du einfach auf mySQL zugreifen wollen ist 
	
	
	



```
mysql
```
 genau das was Du suchst.


----------



## X-Cheats (20. Juli 2009)

MySQL ist schon gestartet gewesen ... nur möchte ich MySQL per Browser aufrufen wie geht das?

Außerdem:
Wenn ich


> mysql


in die Konsole eingebe kommt folgender Fehler:



> /etc/init.d/mysql start


Als root bin ich angemeldet!


----------



## Navy (20. Juli 2009)

Mein Fehler. Da müsste natürlich der mySQL-Client installiert sein.

Wenn Du ein Browserfrontend suchst, dann meinst Du bestimmt phpmyadmin. Dafür sollte bei Dir der Apache inklusive PHP-Modul sowie "phpmyadmin" installiert sein 
	
	
	



```
apt-get install phpmyadmin
```


----------

